# Long 460 - Running Problem (again)



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Well, I'm back for yet another problem with my old 460.

I was clearing out some tree stumps and it just died. No warning. It would barely turn over, so I grabbed the truck and jump-started it. I did bleed the injectors, just to make sure, and there didn't appear to be air in the lines. It ran fine for about 10 minutes and died again. Ended up having my son use the UTV to pull the tractor to its new parking spot.
*
Once the tractor is running, is the battery and alternator necessary to keep the tractor running?* I'm guessing they are only there to start the tractor, keep the battery charged, and run any accessories (lights, etc...all disconnected). But wanted to ask before I pull injectors to check cylinder pressure. When it's running, it runs really strong and even the oil pressure light turns off while cranking.

There is blowby coming out of the side, so I know things aren't totally squared away and I do know the oil was mixing in with the coolant (not the other way though). So I'll eventually rebuild the thing, but trying to get it through the rest of the year first if it's possible, especially if it's something simple that I might be overlooking.

The injection pump was rebuilt a couple of months ago (thanks TPG!) so I don't think that's the problem and replaced 2 injectors while I had it apart. 1 injector was replaced before I purchased it, so they are all fairly new.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

An older diesel does not require a battery or alternator once its running. The battery & alternator will be required for the lights however. More recent diesels require 12V power to operate relays and fuel shutoff solenoid valve.

I hope the blowby is coming out of the crankcase vent tube? (as opposed to a hole in the side of the block)?

Oil in the coolant is probably due to a head gasket leak, but it might also be due to a crack somewhere.

I suspect that you have a blockage or obstruction somewhere in your fuel system. Might also be a plugged vent in your fuel cap. Find it.


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Thank you! That's what I thought.

Yes, the blowby is coming out of the crankcase vent tube. I'll go over the fuel system with a fine-tooth comb.

Depending on how the compression test pans out, that will probably drive which direction I go with the rebuild. If it's well within the tolerances in the manual, I'll start with the head gasket. Hopefully there is not a crack in the block. It does run well and has never overheated.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

6.7MegaCab, did you find the problem on your fuel system issue? 

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

gasmith10 said:


> 6.7MegaCab, did you find the problem on your fuel system issue?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


No I haven't. I haven't been able to get back to working on it until today. Air is still getting into the lines but I'm not certain where or how as everything is dry. When I bleed the pump at the bottom/outside bleed screw, it appears to stream fuel just fine and when I bleed the injectors, lots of bubbles.

Not certain where to go from here, but I need to figure it out so I can unload my flatbed.

Right now I'm letting the battery charge for a bit before I attempt it again. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Of note, I haven't done a compression check yet. I'll need to wait for my son to get home from school to turn it over while I hold a compression gauge over a cylinder. 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Okay, so I got it running again. It ran quite well for about 45 minutes, plenty of time to get a heavy air compressor off the trailer. I left it idle for about 30 of those minutes to see what it would do and it died on its own. The cable/rod that connects to the manual fuel lever broke, so I couldn't set it at a higher RPM.

After I bled the injectors, it looked like the middle injector line might have an ever so slight leak as after I tightened it back down, I observed bubbles and had to tighten it some more. I'm going to try to find a new set of lines to start with and go from there.


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

6.7MegaCab,
When I bought my 445bin February. I was warned of the filter bowls cracking in the threads. At my job we had an International tractor (truck) come in that was shutting down on the road. It was, da da daaa, the fuel filter bowl. Cracked in the threads and we couldn't see it but air purging into the fuel system. Hope that is of some assistance.


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

Well that's interesting! I'll definitely take a look there as well. Haven't done anything with it yet as I've been trying to get other things done...and of course the turbo went out on my truck, so that's another project getting fixed next week. Thanks for the heads up on that! 

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

6.7LMegaCab said:


> Well that's interesting! I'll definitely take a look there as well. Haven't done anything with it yet as I've been trying to get other things done...and of course the turbo went out on my truck, so that's another project getting fixed next week. Thanks for the heads up on that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


Wow, I thought, only i have that kind of luck.


----------



## 6.7LMegaCab (Mar 26, 2021)

I thought it would never happen. Then a DTC set, followed by an intermittent engine brake, then no EB, and turbo didn't spool. It's working again, but of course after a new one was ordered. At 243K miles and 11 years old it was bound to happen.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------

